# Skiff Project - Boron 17.9



## bryan.w (Dec 15, 2020)

Building a Chris Morejohn design Boron 17.9 skiff. If you were to measure the status of a project by the most commonly asked questions, I have passed the stage of "how do you know how to build a boat?" now onto the stage of "when is the boat going to be finished?" Here are a couple pictures of the skiff build. Anyone else building a Boron?


----------



## kayakpicker (Apr 1, 2021)

You get a thumbs up from me for the build AND your GSP - handsome/awesome dog.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looking good -- first glass Boron build I've seen. Don't be afraid to do a little photo dump; we all love build pictures!


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

bryan.w said:


> Building a Chris Morejohn design Boron 17.9 skiff. If you were to measure the status of a project by the most commonly asked questions, I have passed the stage of "how do you know how to build a boat?" now onto the stage of "when is the boat going to be finished?" Here are a couple pictures of the skiff build. Anyone else building a Boron?
> Bryan,
> Looks really good. There have been quite a few plans sold but your build here are the first photos I have seen other than Neil’s aluminum one. He actually asked us to have this design drawn up for him to build in aluminum.
> My original design concept was for core and ply building only. There are 3 others building in aluminum,
> ...


----------



## Wood (Mar 3, 2021)

Following along, looks great! I agree with @bryson , keep those photos coming


----------



## Egret189 (Jun 12, 2021)

bryan.w said:


> Building a Chris Morejohn design Boron 17.9 skiff. If you were to measure the status of a project by the most commonly asked questions, I have passed the stage of "how do you know how to build a boat?" now onto the stage of "when is the boat going to be finished?" Here are a couple pictures of the skiff build. Anyone else building a Boron?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Egret189 (Jun 12, 2021)

This looks like such a nice hull. Great looking work. Please share more, Love the bottom of this boat.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Following


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Wow nice, wish I had an indoor space for a build like that. More pics!


----------



## Yako (Jan 7, 2019)

Looks great. Following along


----------



## SISW (Apr 21, 2011)

bryan.w said:


> Building a Chris Morejohn design Boron 17.9 skiff. If you were to measure the status of a project by the most commonly asked questions, I have passed the stage of "how do you know how to build a boat?" now onto the stage of "when is the boat going to be finished?" Here are a couple pictures of the skiff build. Anyone else building a Boron?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of when I was building the Skull Island prototype....Very cool.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Man awesome job so far! Loved the look of these plans. Like everyone has said please give us some more pics. Also the details for it, like what motor and where do you plan to use it? Thanks, Michael


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## Egret189 (Jun 12, 2021)

Any progress on this build? I'm very interested in this one. Looks great so far.


----------



## Littlefish (11 mo ago)

It looks like there were no real "strips" used on the hull, but large sections of core, bent to the frame? Interesting and seems like it would cut out some time with the 3" strips people use on the conchfish? I guess once the glass goes on it holds shape?


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Littlefish said:


> It looks like there were no real "strips" used on the hull, but large sections of core, bent to the frame? Interesting and seems like it would cut out some time with the 3" strips people use on the conchfish? I guess once the glass goes on it holds shape?


I think the Boron was designed to use "developable" panels rather than the strips. It was intended to be able to be made from aluminum too, where strip building wouldn't really be feasible.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

bryson said:


> I think the Boron was designed to use "developable" panels rather than the strips. It was intended to be able to be made from aluminum too, where strip building wouldn't really be feasible.


Right. It will also save a ton of fairing time too if you took your time and glassed very neatly.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Kerfed sections? Did this on my build. 7 pieces covered about 65% of the hull.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Need some updates on this! 😁


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

I'd be curious to know the time difference between this and say a conchfish or berrylium. Since it's more developed panels and less strip building i'd imagine you could have most of it CNC routered out and stick it together much faster and with alot less sanding.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Interested in that question also. I think i read CM mention being able to cnc out the parts for the boron. Not sure if the guy that cnc's out the stations for his designs offers this? Would be sweet to have the bevels for the parts done cnc also so you are straight to assembly. Would knock out much of the intimidating factors from these buids.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

I think i've yet to see a completed Boron, several started aluminum ones but none finished.


----------

